# Blue-headed Quail Dove (Cuba)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 22, 2014)

Up until recently this was probably the hardest endemic bird to get a glimpse of in Cuba. Then a man named Olando started feeding them rice...







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/125 sec
Aperture: 4
ISO: 1600
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely shot Glenn.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful shot Glenn.


----------

